# My Precious Little Toys :)



## OrangeLuvinChik (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello! I'd like to share my humble MAC collection (with some non-MAC make-up that I so love too!). My collection is about 2 and a half years old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lots of pics though! Sorry, I got a little picture happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAC eyeshadows + my beloved Shu ME Green 555*





*Lip and Eye Pencils*





*MAC pigments (full jars and samples) and BE Glimmers*





*NARS blushes, MAC blushes, and MAC Studio Mist Blush*





*Beauty Powders, MSFs, and MSF back-ups*





*Paint Pots and Fluidlines*





*Make-up Brushes*





*My longhandled brushes all tucked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*My shorthandled brushes tucked in too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





*Lip Products*





*Lipsticks and Slimshines*





*My one and only NARS lipgloss, MAC lipglasses, lip varnishes, 3D glasses, and lipgelee*





*MAC lip palette, tendertone, and lipgelee samples*





*Foundation and other face products*





*Other eye products + MAC cleanser (and other things I forgot to include in previous pictures)*





*All my make-up in their own cases*





*Where everything is stored*





*Group Picture*





*My postcard collection*





*The weirdest part of my collection (I collect the boxes! I'm such a pack-rat)!*





Thanks for looking!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice!  So organized & clean!  I love it!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 19, 2007)

Lovely stuff!! I have those same lipstick containers from the container store!! Aren't they great!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

Killer collection!


----------



## macface (Sep 20, 2007)

very neat and cool collection.


----------



## Noel (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful collection! I love how everything is all organized and clean.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 20, 2007)

What a beautiful collection to behold!


----------



## Jot (Sep 20, 2007)

there is nothing humble about your collection - its great!


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2007)

wow i love your collection!! especially the brushes!!


----------



## frocher (Sep 20, 2007)

Fantastic collection, I love all the lip products.


----------



## nashoba95 (Sep 20, 2007)

hahaha yeah i collect all my boxes too.  that is a great collection too.  *wink*  alot of your stuff still looks new.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2007)

Love your collection.


----------



## sam (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in absolute awe!! what a fantastic collection, so obviously well loved, I would be picture happy too!! a credit to you - I'm off to go sort out and clean all my gear!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 20, 2007)

great collection!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 20, 2007)

Lovely collection.


----------



## Switz1880 (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful collection!  Can you please tell me the name of your NARS blushes and the 6th Lipglass in the lipgloss pic (8th gloss in the pic)?  Thanks!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos ladies! I have a little secret though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My make-up stash is not really organized everyday, specially during weekday mornings when I always have to run out the door to get to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Lovely stuff!! I have those same lipstick containers from the container store!! Aren't they great!!!_

 
I love these lipstick organizers too! I first saw them here in Specktra. They are heaven sent indeed! I ran to The Container Store the first chance I got.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nashoba95* 

 
_hahaha yeah i collect all my boxes too.  that is a great collection too.  *wink*  alot of your stuff still looks new._

 
Hahaha. I just can't let go of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you're right, some of my stuff are barely being used. I don't wear make-up a lot at work. I'm sorta like a "weekend make-up warrior". Hahaha! But I'm promising myself to try to use them more often.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_Beautiful collection!  Can you please tell me the name of your NARS blushes and the 6th Lipglass in the lipgloss pic (8th gloss in the pic)?  Thanks!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The NARS blushes from left to right: Orgasm, Oasis, Cactus Flower and Madly.

About the lipglosses, if it's the 8th gloss from the left, I think it's _Bronze and Brazen lip varnish_.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Love how organized this is ~ Nice!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

great collection!  very organized!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 21, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## adela88 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, everything is so neat
hell will freeze over before my stuff is like that ;P


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 29, 2007)

My God!!! It's so NEAT! Love it!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 29, 2007)

i collect the boxes too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





your collection is so pretty and organized!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome blush collection Yay for toys!


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 4, 2007)

how do you like the studio mist blush?  how do you apply it?


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OrangeLuvinChik* 

 
_*My longhandled brushes all tucked in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



_

 
Great collection and colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from where you got that brush roll bag, i like it, is it from ebay? i was lookin' for one like that but didnt find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks again everyone! I never thought my make-up stash was neat, I guess looks like that once in a blue moon when I actually do some cleaning at my place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_how do you like the studio mist blush?  how do you apply it?_

 
I actually was only able to use it twice or thrice. I use the 187 brush. Though I liked how natural it looked, it's just too much work for me to spray it on the back of my hand and then swirl the brush on the product to use it everyday.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_Great collection and colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from where you got that brush roll bag, i like it, is it from ebay? i was lookin' for one like that but didnt find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks_

 
I got this from Sephora. Here's a link to it: Sephora Signature Double Brush Case.
I like it so much because it holds a lot of brushes and it's very easy to clean.


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh how i wish i had your make up collection...=[


----------



## Edie (Nov 5, 2007)

So neat! I envy you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

